# PSU coil whine.



## lwgnlseven (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys I got a new question for you, hope you can help out. I just recently today noticed a high pitched noise coming from my computer. I think I've narrowed it down to the PSU making a coil whine. It sounds like a similar problem someone else has below....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C4d23F2jehQ

Basically anytime I load up a game and the FPS is up high because of v-sync turned off, its really noticeable. It changes pitch as FPS goes up or down. I think I've come to understand that the different voltages give off different audibles and what I'm hearing could be normal? I've never noticed because I game with a headset and the GPU fan speed drowns it out. But I'm a little concerned that it could be an issue. Could the PSU be going bad? Is there any kind of damage to any other components if this happens? Such as GPU or Motherboard...

I hate to replace the PSU because I've read others have replaced it and the new one does the same thing. It has something to do with the amount of voltage that the GPU is pulling from the PSU but I dont want it to cause damage....Hopefully you can help out. Looking forward to hearing back from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2012)

Are you sure it's not the video card? Coil whine is quite normal for video cards. What video card and PSU are you using?


----------



## lwgnlseven (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm using an XFX pro850 and a evga gtx 580 card. When I put my head near the back panel where the PSU power switch is, I can hear it coming directly from that. Sounds very similar to that video linked in original post.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 7, 2012)

Take it apart and use hotmelt glue on the coils.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2012)

Steevo said:


> Take it apart and use hotmelt glue on the coils.



While that's a fix, it would void the warranty. Coil whine isn't something horrible, just annoying to some. If you don't like the whine, contact XFX for a RMA.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jun 7, 2012)

If you haven't yet set Vsync on in games, see if that fixes it.


----------



## Goodman (Jun 7, 2012)

erocker said:


> Are you sure it's not the video card? Coil whine is quite normal for video cards. What video card and PSU are you using?



Was thinking the same thing must be the GC...



lwgnlseven said:


> I'm using an XFX pro850 and a evga gtx 580 card. When I put my head near the back panel where the PSU power switch is, I can hear it coming directly from that. Sounds very similar to that video linked in original post.



I first thought that you were running 2x GC i was like WTF? He's running an old x850 pro (ATI/AMD) with his 580 Nvidia?
Then after little research found out it's XFX PSU that is call 850pro  didn't know about XFX doing PSU

Anyhow it still could be your GC & not the PSU?
open your side panel case & listen at you GC as close as you can 

I too have that whine noise coming from my case when anything 3D & i first thought it was my PSU since the sound seems coming from it but after i open the case & listen carefully found out that it was in fact my GC & not my PSU

Since it's normal for some GC to do this & that i can only hear the noise when it's quiet in the house , a little bit of noise like talking , TV or 1/4 volume of my speakers & i don't hear it anymore

Anyhow maybe in your case it is really the PSU doing it?
Don't know much about XFX PSU didn't really like there product anyways to expensive for what you get...IMO


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have exactly what you are talking about, I have swapped out the psu, and video cards and it still persists.

Edit: Actually I don't have the same motherboard, ram, processor, videocard, psu, or case. Only a few of my hard drives have survived the upgrades.


----------



## lwgnlseven (Jun 7, 2012)

I have tried turning on vsync and it does indeed lower the amount of squealing, however the mouse then feels slow and unresponsive with vsync turned on. I still think its coming from the GPU drawing the voltage from the PSU so they must be related to each other.

Its definitely related to vsync and FPS. When on a menu at 1000 fps its very noticable, with vsync turned on at 60 fps, its dead silent. Have never noticed this until this morning. Is it harmful and could have lasting effects? Or is it safe to use as normal?


----------



## driver66 (Jun 7, 2012)

safe... just coil whine from you're video card


----------



## lwgnlseven (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is another video that I've just found. Again, extremely similar to what I'm experiencing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeahtqeTrGo&feature=related

In games with very high FPS, this is the noise that it makes. The noise will change pitch as the FPS goes higher or lower. He has replaced his PSU with 3 different brands and all 3 times the problem persisted. I'll have to put up with it I suppose cause it looks like there is no real fix for it other then replacing it and *hoping* the new is much quieter. I've also read both here and on other forums that there really is no danger in this, just more so annoying then anything else. Do I have to worry about this ever happening when idle on desktop? That there would almost certainly bother me to no end. I can put up with it while gaming cause of using a headset, but not at idle.

*Update* Playing a game now that has cap FPS of 64, the whining is very low but even so still there. When I alt + tab to desktop it gets silent, alt + tab back into the game and I can pick out the sound again. It does indeed sound as if its coming from the graphics card however I can distinctly hear it from the back of the PSU when I put my ear up to it....not really sure what do to.... :-\


----------



## Goodman (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah! it's the GC *Nothing to worry about* nothing is going to break some cards do it more then others , move on & enjoy playing your games if it's to loud just raise your speakers volume a bit lol!

Worst case your card have a warranty so no worries


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 8, 2012)

GSG-9 said:


> I have exactly what you are talking about, I have swapped out the psu, and video cards and it still persists..



that sound from your motherboard, choke


----------



## lwgnlseven (Jun 8, 2012)

Can anybody here with some knowledge about coil whine explain to me what exactly is happening? What is that causes that high pitched squealing? Why is it all of a sudden happening when I've never noticed it before yesterday? Does it actually mean a part is failing that would cause it to all of a sudden be making these noises?

I know that a lot of you are saying its the GPU but I still distinctly hear the noise coming right from the back end of the PSU where the power switch is. From what I've heard, the GPU whining does indeed happen on some higher end cards, but is it also normal for the PSU to do it as well or is that cause for concern? I think my biggest concern is it shorting out and frying up my whole system...


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 8, 2012)

lwgnlseven said:


> Can anybody here with some knowledge about coil whine explain to me what exactly is happening? What is that causes that high pitched squealing? Why is it all of a sudden happening when I've never noticed it before yesterday? Does it actually mean a part is failing that would cause it to all of a sudden be making these noises?
> 
> I know that a lot of you are saying its the GPU but I still distinctly hear the noise coming right from the back end of the PSU where the power switch is. From what I've heard, the GPU whining does indeed happen on some higher end cards, but is it also normal for the PSU to do it as well or is that cause for concern? I think my biggest concern is it shorting out and frying up my whole system...



It won't - coil or cap whine happens when electric current makes the materials physically vibrate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil_noise


----------



## dom99 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have this too and it is definitly the PSU. It happens only at the loading screen in The Sims 3 but is extremely loud. 

What brand and Wattage is your PSU and what GPU do you have?


----------



## lwgnlseven (Jun 9, 2012)

dom99 said:


> I have this too and it is definitly the PSU. It happens only at the loading screen in The Sims 3 but is extremely loud.
> 
> What brand and Wattage is your PSU and what GPU do you have?



I have an XFX 850pro and GTX 580. I think I need something like 350-400 watt to run my system, I'm no where near undervolting the system. As long as it won't damage anything I suppose I can live with it...Just one of those annoying things...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 9, 2012)

That sound happens when I run furmark. What games does it do it on? Could be an open GL thing... I dunno


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 9, 2012)

erocker said:


> While that's a fix, it would void the warranty. Coil whine isn't something horrible, just annoying to some. If you don't like the whine, contact XFX for a RMA.


A typical thing from XFX as all there cards for me had that annoying Whine!

The wife couldn't hear it but me and the kittys could!


----------



## lwgnlseven (Jun 10, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> That sound happens when I run furmark. What games does it do it on? Could be an open GL thing... I dunno



It does it most noticeably in 2 games. The first and worst being Skyrim. In all the menu's I get 1000-2000 FPS and it whines pretty good, while in game, its at 85-90 fps and still makes a weird sounding noise. The other game is Killing Floor and same deal, in the menus at around 2000 FPS its singing the same way it does in Skyrim. Most of my other games are around 60 FPS and its not too noticeable. Performance hasn't gotten worse, temperatures have not gotten higher on the GPU either. Looks like it isn't harming anything as of now. Really hope it won't later either....




fullinfusion said:


> A typical thing from XFX as all there cards for me had that annoying Whine!
> 
> The wife couldn't hear it but me and the kittys could!



The card is EVGA, the PSU is XFX.


----------



## Gregor Fras (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello guys.
I'am expiriencing the same problem.
I can tell that my sound is coming from psu. It is loud when I play games in high fps above 100 and it disappears in my desktop. If I turn on v sync it's not as loud but it still is. I have cx750 and gtx 970 msi. Have you guys found any solutions?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2016)

Gregor Fras said:


> Hello guys.
> I'am expiriencing the same problem.
> I can tell that my sound is coming from psu. It is loud when I play games in high fps above 100 and it disappears in my desktop. If I turn on v sync it's not as loud but it still is. I have cx750 and gtx 970 msi. Have you guys found any solutions?



I had more bad experiences then good with Corsair CX750 PSUs - Replace that PSU with a higher tier one from corsair.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 13, 2016)

high power graphics cards are known to whine some do it more than others.. the more the card is loaded the more the whine.. running furmark will show it up..

i am not saying a psu cant whine but mostly they dont.. mostly  a high power graphics card does when heavily loaded.. some folks hear it more than others.. and from card to card it varies.. lets say its not exactly unusual.. 

trog


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2016)

If you want to confirm where its coming from. (if you have any doubts) used a rubber hose and listen threw it. Honestly its not hurting anything and you can RMA it but you might get another one that has it o. Its a chance you take kind of a pain


----------

